# My Take On A Bandsaw Chip Pan



## papermaker (Apr 3, 2013)

I was getting tired of sweeping up after using my bandsaw and seeing some of the modifications people have made to their saws it inspired me to build something. I didn't really want to butcher my saw but wanted something that worked.I made a angle iron bracket to hold a $2.00 brownie pan from Walmart. I used two button head screws to mount it to the saw. Only one hole had to be drilled and the other screw went through a hole that was there to secure the ground wire for the on/off switch. Very happy with how well it turned out.


----------



## PurpLev (Apr 4, 2013)

nicely done!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent idea. They all should come with that installed.


----------



## papermaker (Apr 4, 2013)

Used it today to cut some 1/2" x 3" CRS and it seemed good not to have a pile of chips on the floor.I agree with the fact that they should come with a chip pan , Actually they do though... But it costs about $800 more.
If anyone is going to set up a metalworking shop they should make their first purchase one of these saws. I think they are all made in the same factory in China.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Apr 4, 2013)

For sure - there is a brownie pan in my bandsaw's future!
Michael


----------



## george wilson (Apr 5, 2013)

Ae shucks!!! For over 35 years,I've had a cardboard box under mine!!!


----------



## seagar (Apr 6, 2013)

I like that and going to make one today.Thanks for sharing.

Ian (seagar)


----------



## Alphonse (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: My Take On A Bandsaw Chip Pan..ME TOO!*

I bought my saw back around 1985...got around to adding a pan about 5 years ago[better late than never]


----------



## papermaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## cvz6977 (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice, now I have something else to add to my to do list...lol. It beats the heck out of my popcorn tin  =)


----------

